# Houston Texas - MoCity - DM looking for players.



## DmQ (Feb 26, 2005)

I have been DM’ing off and on, in one form or another, for about 17 years… I live in Missouri City now (South West Houston), and I am looking forward to setting up a regular gaming group. In particular I am hoping to find some dedicated gamers, preferably Adults with some experience, that are interested in an early starting (~10am) weekly or bi-weekly game on Saturdays or Sundays (Preferably Saturdays).

I will host all get togethers in my 22X22 game room, and can supply any and all materials necessary for play. 

I would prefer to play generic 3.5ed (FR) D&D to start off with, in order to get everyone use to gaming together, but would eventually like to branch off into other games.

 If you are interested please post here with your email address and I will contact you as soon as I can.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Have you tried going by Nan's or something?  Easy to find players in a gaming store.  There's also a place called Frank's (I think on Shepherd as well, if you're going on 59, make a left), where I'm going to be starting up a game soon.  We'd love to have you by!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2005)

By the way -- we typically game weekly on Fridays.  It's a generic world (not even FR), and it's going to be a kind of new group.  No one knows everyone else.  Some people know others.


----------



## ARandomGod (Mar 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> By the way -- we typically game weekly on Fridays.  It's a generic world (not even FR), and it's going to be a kind of new group.  No one knows everyone else.  Some people know others.




I suggest you try stopping by the DnD meetup.com site for houston
http://dnd.meetup.com/187/
Special meetings every month.


----------



## DmQ (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you tried going by Nan's or something?  Easy to find players in a gaming store.  There's also a place called Frank's (I think on Shepherd as well, if you're going on 59, make a left), where I'm going to be starting up a game soon.  We'd love to have you by!





I am not familiar with the locations you mention. Can you give me more specific information as to where they are?

Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

You don't know where Nan's is?  I thought that place was pretty popular.  If you're going 59 north, exit Shepherd.  Instead of turning on Shepherd (it's one-way to the left only anyway), turn right into the shopping strip that's right there.

That's Nan's, but I don't like Nan's.  Rude employees, kind of impersonal, overpriced books.

For the other place, make a left on Shepherd when you get to it.  Before the first light, on your left, you'll see a 1/4 Price Books.  That place is great.  But, anyway, a couple stores down is a gaming store.  The sign is kind of hard to read and I don't think its name is visible.  I call it Frank's because a friend of mine goes there all the time, and he knows the owner by name -- Frank.


----------



## DmQ (May 29, 2005)

On hold till further notice!


----------

